# Campingaz Exchange?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Is it possible to exchange or refill a Campingaz 907 cylinder in Morocco?

Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

See you got no replies.. Cant help to much but from what i have read.
You can easily buy a butane bottle here and quiet cheap. The thread is the same as the one that is on a butane pigtail that connects to a UK bottle via an adaptor...
I changed my UK propane to butane before we left..
So When i got to spain I bought a Jumbo adaptor, the one with the big red knob on top, and used my Spanish bottle feeding into the bulkhead fitted regulator.
If I was to need a bottle here then I understand that I just unscrew the jumbo adaptor off the pigtail and connect the pigtail direct to the bottle.. Make sense ??

Have heard tales of bottles being re-filled but not come across it as yet.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete, a Guy from Wild, who goes to Morocco every year has posted many times that he can easily get any cylinder refilled there.
The Guy is very reliable and experienced.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

..

Best option is to keep your nice clean and undamaged Gaz bottle and buy a beaten-up Moroccan one from just about anywhere......so cheap I can't remember how much :lol: 

Ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I'm ok for the van as we have 2 x big Gaslows so thats not a problem. 

We use the campingaz bottle with a grill to cook outside.

I have read conflicting stuff about whether refilling is possible but was really wondering whether you can actually exchange a 907 out there.

Ray, are the Moroccan ones you mention actually old Campingaz ones as my burner screws directly into top of the bottle.

Its not a big deal in the grand scheme of things but if they do fit i'll pick one up while over there.

Pete


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes Pete, they are old campingaz bottles......well bashed about but OK.....keep your nice one. So cheap for full bottle complete.

If you look you can find a half decent one to keep and exchange when back in Euro land.....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ray.

Sorted, i'll leave the pretty one at home.  

Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Pete.. Someone in the group i am with have bought some kind of fancy cover today that goes over those bottles, ovehrearing the conversation Yes you can buy them cheap.. I recall something like 50dh (£4) if you haven't got an exchange bottle.. Less if you just want a refill exchange,,
If you want to to confirm it 100% i can but they seem plentiful and all gas here is cheap.... Butane 13kg I hear is £4 for an exchange..
No come across the myth of getting any bottle refilled as yet..

Carpets, wheel covers, silver screens, re-upholstery, solar panels, sat systems, body repairs and all available at the site I am at now...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve,

I think the budget should just about stretch to £4.  

Might treat myself to one of those fancy covers as well.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Got one.

Mine comes with a handy dent in the top to allow cooking on slopes. :lol: 

Can't moan at 56dh (£4.50) for the bottle and the refill.  

Pete


----------

